# First pin ever with pain? gp test cyp 250



## 1DAVE (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys,
So I decided to start my cycle on Friday 11/21/14.
I pinned 1ml gp test cyp 250 into left glute on Friday and it's Monday now and have some pain and swelling/hard knot. Is this normal for virgin muscles. I followed injection protocol but just have some concern since this is new ground for me. There is no redness or fever in the area just soreness and a knot.

25 gauge pin 1.5"

Maybe just paranoia but advice it's much appreciated

Thanx,
Dave


----------



## jcar1016 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds pretty standard bro. Get used to it if you wanna pin. Heat up your oil a bit right before pinning, always seems to help plus you wont have the pin in as long since the oil will flow better. Also try your delts instead it still hurts some but more tolerable for me anyway.


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll try to heat the oil tomorrow and go right glute, then I'll try the delts


----------



## zionoir626 (Nov 24, 2014)

I always heat it up...really helps...also,try a hot as shit bath,if it knots up..


----------



## Dath (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the darkside bro.

Sounds normal


----------



## blergs. (Nov 24, 2014)

I got like that at first also.
No biggie. just watch out for redness and itchiness, if that starts then look at it.  but some pain at first is normal


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks bros, I kinda figured it was probably normal, I guess it's just gonna take some gettin use to


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 24, 2014)

It is possible to use a shorter pin, and heating it up helps a lot. If you can stomach it. Try going in very slowly with the pin instead of jabbing it in like a dart. If you go in slow you will be able to feel if your in a bad spot. A perfect pin you will feel a pinch at first going through the skin but then you won't feel it all. Most times I can feel a bad spot it feels like its slightly burning if its not bad I will pass through it and be ok, but it will more than likely bleed when you take the pin out. If the pain is worse I will retract the pin a 1/4 inch and change the angle and try again. If I can't get it that time. I'll take it out altogether and try a different spot. Also I like to lie down when I inject my body moves less and is more stable. making sure your not shaking too. If your shaking when you press the plunger your continually stabbing your muscle like a tattoo machine which is going to make the injury worse and lead to a knot and pain. 

Most times at the beginning of a cycle the first 3 pins can be a little rough. The body gets used to it at some point as long as your not causing too much damage as described above. Practice, practice, practice.

Good luck


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)

From time to time ill still encounter a knot and swelling. depends on the carrier/solvents and gear. I swell from prop but not enanth. and i balloon up from certain esters like suspension. Anyway its pretty common and as long as youre not developing a fever or the pain is intensifying at inj site/turning red, you should be alright.

If i get swelling on a glute shot, i usually soak in an epsom salt bath for a while. 

or delts, i soak a towel in a hot epsom solution and apply it for a 15 mins. It helps.


----------



## mattj (Nov 24, 2014)

Been hearing this a lot lately, lot #gps92f????


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah test Cyp should be pretty fucking painless.  Unless they overdosed it which I doubt.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 24, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah test Cyp should be pretty fucking painless.  Unless they overdosed it which I doubt.



Yea I doubt they overdosed it.


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 25, 2014)

my lot # is...gp992f


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok 2nd pin done in right glute, took hot bath heated the oil, double sterilized everything, massaged area well after the pin, now sitting on heating pad to get that oil loosened up in there....we'll see how it goes this time around....


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 25, 2014)

Also tried lying on the bed, I was shaking like a leaf on a tree last time


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 25, 2014)

I was shaking so bad on my first pin i was crazy...  you will get better.

BTW GP= Geneza?


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes geneza


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 25, 2014)

You could use shorter needle. I run gp and I have no problems. When you first start sticking you will get really sore. It gets better as time goes if you was shaking that made it worse. I just deal with it me. I don't c any reason to heat anything I've been sore where I'm limping around I fuckin  love pain!!!!!


----------



## bmw (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think it's normal at all with real cyp. Either your cyp is shitty enanthate, laden with carbolic acid which is known to cause pain and comes from many shitty Chinese powder sources, or it's just shitty cyp. Not surprising considering GP quality has fallen off over the last couple years or so.


----------



## navtex02 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been pinning GP test e and no problems here


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 25, 2014)

I think its just cause it was his first pin ever he was shaking badly. Try getting inch pins and save 1.5" pins for ass only. 25g one inch is all you need try not to shake at all and rub it in good after. The more you pin the less it hurts.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 25, 2014)

1DAVE said:


> Hey guys,
> So I decided to start my cycle on Friday 11/21/14.
> I pinned 1ml gp test cyp 250 into left glute on Friday and it's Monday now and have some pain and swelling/hard knot. Is this normal for virgin muscles. I followed injection protocol but just have some concern since this is new ground for me. There is no redness or fever in the area just soreness and a knot.
> 
> ...



Exactly what the others said man, its somewhat normal your first time and 1" should be enough for quads just keep 1.5" for glutes like the other guy said and to avoid pain on your delt shot..keep it at 1cc for your first time or else its going to be a living hell for you for a few days.


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 25, 2014)

Greedy is right. I tell you this to since this was your first pin. Anytime I try a new bottle of gear I only put .5c in me. You don't know if gears good are how your body is going to react to what you putting in you. So that being said its a good idea for now on to consider this. If I order 10 new bottles of gear than that's 10 times I'm going to put a .5c from new bottles in me. If you ever get bad batch are find something your body does not agree with you'll wish you only put .5c in u!!!! Just little more advice bro that's all


----------



## Greedy (Nov 25, 2014)

bayou boy said:


> Greedy is right. I tell you this to since this was your first pin. Anytime I try a new bottle of gear I only put .5c in me. You don't know if gears good are how your body is going to react to what you putting in you. So that being said its a good idea for now on to consider this. If I order 10 new bottles of gear than that's 10 times I'm going to put a .5c from new bottles in me. If you ever get bad batch are find something your body does not agree with you'll wish you only put .5c in u!!!! Just little more advice bro that's all



Hey thats actually not a bad idea to try .5c to see how your body will react from new gear or new source...


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 25, 2014)

Roger its best to have a little bit of something in you just in case. I normally take one bottle put .5c in me than the next week I'll use whatever I want out that bottle since I know its g2g and I'll open a new bottle and add .5c from new bottle in with it and than so on. So say i got a bottle of test and deca. I'll start by putting .5c of test in me first once I c test is g2g Than next I might do  1c of test since its g2g but than I'll add .5c of deca it with it. If I had eq r something I would just keep repeating. Hope this helps and easy to understand


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just take some advill or ibuprofen or naproxen when you pinn.  It will knock some of that pip down.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 26, 2014)

its not recommended to message area after shot as there will before a pressure there and you will further traumatize muscle

10.
Remove the needle and quickly press the alcohol pad
 or 
your finger onto the site. 
Do not rub the skin. 
Rubbing can 
cause bruising. 
Hold pressure on the site for a few 
seconds.
 If you notice any bleeding or oozing, hold pressur
e 
on the site longer. 

https://patienteducation.osumc.edu/Documents/LovenoxSubq.pdf

http://www.aboutkidshealth.ca/en/he...tramuscular-injections-injecting-at-home.aspx


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok all sounds good, but now the knot is spreading in a line diagonally across the top half of my ass cheek, like from the top of my crack to the outside middle of my cheek, Is it possible I just happen to inject in between the muscles and the oil is not getting absorbed properly?


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 26, 2014)

By the way very good advice on the .5ml test run, will definitely try on my next bottle of test

Thanx


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dave.....dare I say........

Take a picture bro.

Let us all have a looksie......a non homo picture of your ass please thanks.


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 26, 2014)

Lmao...do you know how hard it is to take a non homo pic of your ass and send it to guys on the internet, and I'm having a hard time downloading photos from my phone


----------



## Greedy (Nov 26, 2014)

Its never homo on IMF...  we'll be waiting. Jk i know how it looks i had my rat run test e 250mg and he swelled up of that on his bootycheeks. Big ass lump, swollen like crazy and super red. Give it bout a week and it'll go away.


----------



## bmw (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd hit the other cheek and make them match.  Then make a twerkin' video.

GICH!


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry guys I was unable to post my ass pic....but I woke up this morning and almost all the pain is gone now and hardly any swelling and now day two after the right glute shot I'm feeling what I could only describe as normal and tolerable soreness...hopefully it's all downhill from here

Thank you all for all the advice and broscience


----------



## sneedham (Nov 27, 2014)

bayou boy said:


> Greedy is right. I tell you this to since this was your first pin. Anytime I try a new bottle of gear I only put .5c in me. You don't know if gears good are how your body is going to react to what you putting in you. So that being said its a good idea for now on to consider this. If I order 10 new bottles of gear than that's 10 times I'm going to put a .5c from new bottles in me. If you ever get bad batch are find something your body does not agree with you'll wish you only put .5c in u!!!! Just little more advice bro that's all


Good one bayou boy...Agreed


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok here's an update, left is good now, right glute took a turn for the worst on the third day, I can definitely tell it's not infected, but there was the same kinda knot/lump as the left...Very long ridge-like knot...so I hit the quad yesterday and today it feels like it's going to do the same as the glutes, this shit is not normal by any means. 

So my question is can my gear look gtg in the vial then crash in the muscle?
I'm walking Around like I have a prosthetic leg.
I'm about to trash this gear and start over with a new source


----------



## dagambd (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks can be deceiving. Lol. Of course the shit can look good but not be sterile.
I've injected gear from multiple sources. I get some PIP sometimes but it's never debilitating. If you're having this much trouble with it, I would dump it too.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 29, 2014)

1DAVE said:


> Ok here's an update, left is good now, right glute took a turn for the worst on the third day, I can definitely tell it's not infected, but there was the same kinda knot/lump as the left...Very long ridge-like knot...so I hit the quad yesterday and today it feels like it's going to do the same as the glutes, this shit is not normal by any means.
> 
> So my question is can my gear look gtg in the vial then crash in the muscle?
> I'm walking Around like I have a prosthetic leg.
> I'm about to trash this gear and start over with a new source




Toss the gear bro... I've bought "tren" before and it looks good smelled good everything and hell was I wrong, that shit was probably not even tren I had no sides no gains no strength, basically it was just a waste of time to pin it. Even if you do see results from the gear you're running but! you're getting all these things in return hell there is no way you should be pinning it. The bad out weights the good so hard.


----------



## Dath (Nov 29, 2014)

1DAVE said:


> Ok here's an update, left is good now, right glute took a turn for the worst on the third day, I can definitely tell it's not infected, but there was the same kinda knot/lump as the left...Very long ridge-like knot...so I hit the quad yesterday and today it feels like it's going to do the same as the glutes, this shit is not normal by any means.
> 
> So my question is can my gear look gtg in the vial then crash in the muscle?
> I'm walking Around like I have a prosthetic leg.
> I'm about to trash this gear and start over with a new source



Its not gonna "crash" in the muscle.
Im not condone using gear that leaves a guy in a shit load of pain...the gear could be dirty..it could mislabeled as ive had short ester leave me sore for a few days...but not Cyp like your using..
have you tried a epsom bath as SFW suggested ?
We can all react differently to gear...GP has not left me feeling like you are....that being said I'd be leaning towards the trash can simply based on your descriptions


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah this is bullshit no-one should have to go through this. I can't even muster up the energy to hit the iron, I've contacted the source about this problem and now I'm waiting for response, but I'm gonna try a domestic source this time so I get a fast turnaround


----------



## Greedy (Nov 29, 2014)

1DAVE said:


> Yeah this is bullshit no-one should have to go through this. I can't even muster up the energy to hit the iron, I've contacted the source about this problem and now I'm waiting for response, but I'm gonna try a domestic source this time so I get a fast turnaround



Yeah lol just hopefully they'll give you new shit. theres plenty of good sources on here tho just pick and choose (after seeing reviews) ofcourse.


----------



## 1DAVE (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah I've singled out a few that I'm gonna throw some money at, plus the whole international shipping and customs is a little sketchy to me, not to mention the lengthy shipping time I'm too impatient to wait 2 or 3 weeks to get my product


----------

